# TDS in planted aquariums



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

The TDS in my high tech planted 75 is around 250. The TDS in my planted 120 Discus is 160. The TDS in my 55 gal planted CRS tank is now around 135. Because I have a 300+ TDS tap water, I use 100% remineralized RO/DI so I can dial in the TDS and parameters I need for my plants, Discus and CRS.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

My 55 is at around 750 and I just did a water change with straight ro water. Took out about 15gallons. I plan on doing a 50% wc this week when I have a day off.


----------



## flukekiller (Jun 4, 2013)

TDS out of my tap is 200 and in my tanks its gets to about 260.. no ferts except a few root tabs now and then.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

most of my tanks run between 107 and 160. except for my hillstream tank, that runs around 230ppm because i dose it with R/O right


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i maintain mine between 100-200 TDS, anything higher than 250, i change my water at that point.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Why would it be bad to have a high tds


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Subtletanks91 said:


> Why would it be bad to have a high tds


buildup of salts and minerals mainly when you dosing ferts, the same reason to do 50% water change because of this buildup when people use EI.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

Good point. Haha.


----------

